# R35 Red Boot and spoiler



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking for a red boot and spoiler to replace my ducktail

PM me with what you have :smokin:


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a gold spoiler and boot lid


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I have blue OEM spoiler which has been wrapped in CF Wrap since new...


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

L6DJX said:


> I have blue OEM spoiler which has been wrapped in CF Wrap since new...


PM me a price pal


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Red spoiler, ready to bolt on , located in MK. Make me an offer by PM


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

There is a red boot complete with spoiler on eBay for £500 or offers, I personally think the price is a bit strong due to buying one last week (boot and spoiler with brake light) for £235 + £25 delivery and it's absolutely mint condition. I guess I found someone who was down to earth and didn't apply the rip off GT-R tax!
Good luck.


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

There is one on facebook, one of the GTR sale sites. I'll try and find the link.


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

Its on the GTR Cartel Classifieds - a lot at £600 but worth an offer


----------

